# Dezimalen abziehen



## Madeleine (16. Jan 2012)

Hei,
ich habe ein großes Problem: Ich muss eine Aufgabe mit BlueJ/ Java lösen.Die Aufgabe lautet die Wurzel Berrechnung zu programmieren.Das hab ich auhc geschafft.Das nächste ist aber das ich die variable "e" mit der wurzel verbinden soll,so dass der Ausgabewert eine variable Genauigkeit hat.Z.B. Nur 4 Dezimalen für den wert x.Also soweit hab ich es geschafft.
Muss man "e" teilen durch x teilen?

public class HeronVerfahren
{
    // instance variables - replace the example below with your own
    private int eingabefürwurzel;
    private double x, y;
    private int e;


    public HeronVerfahren()
    {   

    }

    /* Bitte zahl für Wurzel eingeben
     * 
     */
    public double eingabe (int a)
    {
       x=1.00;

       for( int i=1; i<= 5; i++)
         {
             y= 0.5*(x+a/x);
             x=y;
         }

        return x;


    } 




Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Jan 2012)

Was für ein dezenter roter Text steht über dem Eingabefensterchen???

Setzt dich einmal mit String.format auseinander - damit kannst du steuern wie eine Zahl bei der Ausgabe dargestellt wird


----------



## Madeleine (17. Jan 2012)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht _den gestellten Ansprüchen_ meine Frage gestellt habe.

Dies war mein erster Beitrag.Da darf man wohl noch einen Fehler machen, oder?

Ich werde mich nun mit _string format_ auseinander setzen.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## parabool (17. Jan 2012)

Hallo 


```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();	   
nf.setMaximumFractionDigits(4);		  
System.out.println(nf.format(0.123456));
```

Ergebnis: 0,1235 (wird durch die Formatierung aufgerundet)


----------

